# Calphalon and Bed Bath & Beyond



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

About a year ago - maybe more - I purchsed a 1-qt Simply Calphalon sauce pan at BB&B for $20.00. It seemed like a good deal, and for the money, what the heck.

At first I was really thrilled with the pan, but over time it didn't hold up. I've gone through two pans so far, and based on my experience with this Calphalon line I won't buy another Simply Calphalon pot. The interior on this last pan has started to pit ...

However, BB&B has been great! I brought the pan in to the local store today and, no questions asked, got a replacement pan - #3. It's the same pan, and although I'm not thrilled with it, getting a new one seems like an acceptable option.

However, I looked at some better quality Calphalon pans - specifically a couple from the Tri Ply line, and have decided to give one a try. It's 1/2 the price of a similar All-Clad pot, and with BB&B's return policy, if I don't like it I'll just return it for a credit and get something else.

Anyway, BB&B is a pretty great store ... the Simply Calphalon line is definitely light duty and has not held up well. My 30-yo All-Clad is still going strong, and that's my point of reference.
scb


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the tri-ply but after spending way too much at BB&B (even with the 20% off), I buy mine and my all-clad from TJ max and Marshalls. much cheaper , however their return policy I can't speak of, but, since i'm confident the calphalon tri-ply and all-clad will hold up, I'll take my chances for half the price.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the lead to Marshall's and TJ Max. There's only one Marshall's near me and it doesn't carry the cookware that I'd like. Other stores are far enough away that it may not be worth the trouble to drive to them unless the savings were quite substantial. I may call a couple of the more distant stores to see what they offer.

scb


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

you have to go in weekly and "hunt". Those stores "buy out" stores and then resell the product....One day I happened upon all-clad pots for more than 50% and they regularly have tri-plys at my locations. They are open stock out of box items and mixed all together with the "poopy" pots.....

but...we all know what an all-clad or calphalon handle looks like...so it might take some weeding through the pot isle, and out of 100 pots maybe 1 will be all-clad, but it's worth it. 

I even pick up Le Creuset dutch ovens from there for a REAL good price. (dad picked one up for 20$ a 6 qt oval, on super clearance because the lid handle knob was missing)

Once in a while I'll see Hankel knives too and some other "goodies' but at first glance...all you see is crap until you look hard.


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

Yepper I've been hunting TJMAX, Marshalls, and Ross for less for several years, found some awesome deals on LeCruset, Calphalon, and All Clad as well as some nice end grain cutting boards. But ya can't beat the return policy at BB&B.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The weekly hunt seems like a real waste of time, unless a TJ Max or Marshalls is close by. There's a Marshalls about two miles from me, and it would be easy to drop in every week or so as the store is on a regular route. I didn't even know the place existed until yesterday when I checked to see if there was a TJ or Marshalls near me. In fact, I never even heard of Marshalls before yesterday. It's nice to have the information.

scb


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have never liked the 'simply calphalon' line, but I have a lot of respect for the older Calphalon Commercial products. I have a few pots that must have 20 years hard use, and are 'like new' in performance and appearance. 
BB&B, like Linens and Things, TJ Maxx, and other discount/specialty shops are usually pretty good with customer serivce. They need their small dollar customers to be loyal.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting Shel. I also have the 1qt. I was getting ready to buy the 2qt. I only basically use them for fruit sauces, and sugar. I'll give that 1 qt some more time before I jump. It's a shame really that it didn't hold up. The **** thing heats evenly as ever. 

Mike


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The 1-qt Simply Calphalon has some good features, and for light duty use it seems to be fine. I have to admit that I may have pushed the limits with it - even overheating it once or twice. However, the more expensive pans in my kitchen have stood up under that sort of treatment, but instead of $20.00 they cost more than $120.00

scb


----------

